# First live edge walnut bowl



## BrianW (Jul 19, 2017)

This is the first live-edge bowl I've ever turned. Made out of a piece of walnut (I sooo love me some walnut!) and finished with a few coats of tung oil. Didn't turn out half bad for a first attempt!






I rough-turned the bowl, let it dry in a bag of it's own shavings for about 7-8 weeks and then did the final turning once it was dry.

Sorry for the not-so-great cell phone pics. I can turn wood ok, but I can't take pics all that well! lol

-Brian

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Jim Beam (Jul 19, 2017)

Very nice! Size?


----------



## BrianW (Jul 19, 2017)

It was turned from a piece that was 6" round, 3" thick.


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2017)

I love that Brian, great job! What does the bottom look like? Tony


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 19, 2017)

Tony said:


> I love that Brian, great job! What does the bottom look like? Tony


Taking over the inspection of the bottom of the bowls for Kevin? 
We want  Brian.


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2017)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Taking over the inspection of the bottom of the bowls for Kevin?
> We want  Brian.



I do what I can Danny!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BrianW (Jul 19, 2017)

I just turned a standard round 'foot' on the bottom of the bowl. Sorry I didn't get any pics of it, I didn't realize anyone would be interested in my... ummm.. uhh.. bottom!





Thanks for the kind words, everyone. I wasn't sure how this one was going to turn out being my first, but I was relatively pleased with it. I have a few more of these walnut blanks to turn, so more to come!

-B

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2017)

BrianW said:


> I just turned a standard round 'foot' on the bottom of the bowl. Sorry I didn't get any pics of it, I didn't realize anyone would be interested in my... ummm.. uhh.. bottom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm Greek, the interest comes naturally to me! Tony

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Jul 19, 2017)

Nicely done! Looks like you've managed a nice, even rim thickness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BrianW (Jul 19, 2017)

lol @ Tony, good one.

David - thanks, I made those walls as thin as I was comfortable. Not as thin as I'd like, but I didn't want to take chances on my first one. Yeah, I played it safe. What was I thinking?! :)


----------



## Sprung (Jul 19, 2017)

Nicely done, Brian!



Tony said:


> I'm Greek, the interest comes naturally to me! Tony



And short, so everybody's bottoms are already a natural view for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 19, 2017)

By the way great job on the bowl. I can't seem to keep the bark on the bowl even with a whole bottle of CA glue.
Looks fantastic.


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 19, 2017)

Very neat ! Great live edge !


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 19, 2017)

Don't be so hard on yourself...some excellent work, especially with keeping the bark on.


----------



## TimR (Jul 19, 2017)

Very nice. You did good turning before the sapwood starts yellowing out and diminishing that cool contrast.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 19, 2017)

Great job for your first one! That looks like my 20th one.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 19, 2017)

Tony said:


> I'm Greek, the interest comes naturally to me! Tony


RATS ya beat me to it.

Very nice work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 19, 2017)

Hard to believe that's your first live edge bowl -- looks fantastic! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> RATS ya beat me to it.
> 
> Very nice work



It's easier if I insult myself, frustrates all of y'all!!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BrianW (Jul 19, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself...some excellent work, especially with keeping the bark on.



_Wellll.... _ I'll admit, there was one _small_ bark mishap but it was when I was putting on the finish. The rag I was using snagged the bark and ripped off a small piece. I was none too pleased! I managed to CA it back on there without it being noticeable, thank goodness.



TimR said:


> You did good turning before the sapwood starts yellowing out and diminishing that cool contrast.



Now here is where my newbie status shows - I had no idea that the sapwood would yellow! I take it that it yellows and darkens over time as it dries? We'll chalk _that _one up to pure luck.





Thanks for the encouragement, everyone! More to come...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 19, 2017)

Beautiful bowl.


----------

